# National Geographic Redwood Portrait by Michael Nichols



## RafalWM

Hi, I fell in love with this photo and I would really love to get a large image of it from somewhere.







This is something I would like to print myself on a wallpaper type paper, to fill a wall in my living room. It would look fantastic, but I can't seem to find any place that would offer this for sale, even for a non commercial purpose.

I'm located in Europe and I'm thinking of ordering the October 2009 magazine from ebay to try and scan the image for myself. I'm still waiting for a reply from National Geographic...

Maybe someone here has this scanned or a larger version on their computer?

I will be gratefull for any help


----------



## myfotoguy

No ideas, I just wanted to say I saw that issue at the doctor's office last night. WOW, I would love to have some great gear and shoot those things! I know why you want it, the fold out from the magazine was amazing.


----------



## pbelarge

myfotoguy said:


> No ideas, I just wanted to say I saw that issue at the doctor's office last night. WOW, I would love to have some great gear and shoot those things! I know why you want it, the fold out from the magazine was amazing.


 

I wonder if that magizine is still at the doctor's office...:mrgreen:


BTW:
It is not only an awesome shot, it is also a creative manner in which he chose to show the size of the tree.


----------



## myfotoguy

pbelarge said:


> I wonder if that magizine is still at the doctor's office...:mrgreen:


 Yeah, funny. Those things are $20 buy it now on eBay, I can see why some folks would be tempted to just take it from an office, but I could never do that (I'm not under the impression that you would either, I'm just saying).



pbelarge said:


> It is not only an awesome shot, it is also a creative manner in which he chose to show the size of the tree.


I agree, I was blown away by it. I guess I should be subscribed to the magazine, then I wouldn't be contemplating getting the issue on eBay like the OP.


----------



## pbelarge

RafalWM said:


> Hi, I fell in love with this photo and I would really love to get a large image of it from somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm located in Europe and I'm thinking of ordering the October 2009 magazine from ebay to try and scan the image for myself. I'm still waiting for a reply from National Geographic...
> 
> Maybe someone here has this scanned or a larger version on their computer?
> 
> I will be gratefull for any help


 

You may have some luck by contacting - Humbolt State University. I think they may have the rights to this photo.

1 Harpst Street
Arcata, CA 95521

(707) 826-3011


Here is a link for the contact us page
Contact Us &bull; Humboldt State University


----------



## RafalWM

pbelarge said:


> RafalWM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I fell in love with this photo and I would really love to get a large image of it from somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm located in Europe and I'm thinking of ordering the October 2009 magazine from ebay to try and scan the image for myself. I'm still waiting for a reply from National Geographic...
> 
> Maybe someone here has this scanned or a larger version on their computer?
> 
> I will be gratefull for any help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have some luck by contacting - Humbolt State University. I think they may have the rights to this photo.
> 
> 1 Harpst Street
> Arcata, CA 95521
> 
> (707) 826-3011
> 
> 
> Here is a link for the contact us page
> Contact Us &bull; Humboldt State University
Click to expand...


thanks for the info :thumbup:
 I'll try with them


----------



## Abby Rose

I have the fold-out from the magazine stuck up on my dorm door.


----------



## myfotoguy

Let us know what they say, how much, etc. I imagine it's very expensive.


----------



## Wino

Great stitching.


----------



## RafalWM

myfotoguy said:


> Let us know what they say, how much, etc. I imagine it's very expensive.



unfortunately they don't own the rights to this image


----------



## Cody

They have it as a 2x7 foot poster:
Special 6 Foot Redwood Print | In the Magazine/Past Issues/October 2009 Redwood Forest Photos | National Geographic Print Store

They also have prints from that issue:
In the Magazine/Past Issues/October 2009 Redwood Forest Photos | National Geographic Print Store

It's an awesome picture.


----------



## kodachrome

The majesty of that picture is amazing.  It didn't quite hit me until I saw the people in the trees, that these things are massive!


----------

